# Top 12 Reasons for Audi Fans to Attend the 12 Hours of Sebring by Fourtitude.com



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

March is nearly upon us and that means the 12 Hours of Sebring is just a few weeks away. Here at Fourtitude we’ve logged more than our fair share of treks to the 12 Hours of Sebring and couldn’t recommend them more highly. We’d compare them to Le Mans but that wouldn’t be quite an oranges and oranges comparison. Allan McNish once told us that Sebring is harder on the cars, 24 hours of racing wrapped up into half the time. With both a spring break calendar slot and atmosphere, the same can be said for the act of spectating. In the end, the 12 Hours of Sebring is an event not to miss. In order to help you make your decision to go, we’ve thrown together a list of 12 reasons that should make it impossible to skip.

* Full Story *


----------

